# Interested in a Clydesdale T-Shirt?



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

Greetings, fellow Clydes!

I'm a noob (6', 250) who recently got a mountain bike at the urging of my brother, who's a fairly accomplished rider. I'm in it for fun, recreation, exercise (beats the hell outta jogging) and a good activity to do with my kids, now that their training wheels are off. 

Anyway, the mtb bug has bitten me (to the tune of nearly $1000 in bike and gear, not to mention late nights reading these message boards and poring over Nashbar catalogs and the like) and I've got an idea I wanted to submit for those of you in this particular forum. I have a design in mind for a clydesdale t-shirt, and if I got in touch with some of my printing sources to make it happen, how many of you would be interested in purchasing one, provided it was a cool looking tee?

I don't want to divulge my design idea right now, but if there's sufficient interest I'll work up the art and post it here. (I do graphic design, but plan to call in a kick-butt illustrator friend to help with this.) Of course, I'd make sure the shirts were quality material (maybe organic cotton tees) and came in sizes on up to XXXXL ... something we could proudly sport on the trails and around town as well.

Just wanted to get your opinions on this, as my creative wheels (and Geax tires) are spinning ...


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

I would be interested depending on what it looked like.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Make it cool and, hopefully, tongue-in-cheek and I'm in.

Brock...


----------



## brianr (Aug 4, 2007)

i'd be interested. where are you sourcing the plain shirts from?


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

brianr said:


> i'd be interested. where are you sourcing the plain shirts from?


Will probably see what a screenprinter friend of mine can get. I've used Beneficial T's before from Patagonia, but don't think they go past XXL. District Threads makes an organic that comes in XXXXL, so that might be a good option ... still open really. I want to do a shirt that's good quality with a quality screen print that beats the hell outta dye-sub prints from cafe press, etc.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I may be interested, provided the exchange rate stays reasonable, the design is cool and the price doesn't require a mortgage


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sure, why the hell not. Lets see some designs.


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Make it a tech T instead of cotton and I'm in*

I don't wear cotton to rid in. At least think about a tech T option.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

maybe something like this?


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

lol thats great. 

Kinda hard to sell an idea that no one has seen though...


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

rm25x said:


> lol thats great.
> 
> Kinda hard to sell an idea that no one has seen though...


I've been working on the concept in rough form, but wanted to take the forum's temperature to see if there was interest ... looks like there is, so I'm going to work up the design over the next week or so. It will be more "graphic" than the above "I Beat Anorexia" so I'd rather show it to you than try to describe it right now.


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 18, 2004)

-hedge- I'm in for a cool design!


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Cool well interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

make sure to allow for us baby-clydes...
I'm a willowy 210, so dont need any Xes in front of my L's


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

finally there is hope for a cool t design for us big boys! sing me up for at least one XXL. lets get these things made already!


----------



## dabioman (Jan 15, 2005)

It sounds like a great idea. Count me in.


----------



## johnli6 (Mar 23, 2007)

Depending on price and appearance, i'd be interested.


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

*t-shirt tease!*

so is this gonna happen or what???


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

*Patience, please*

This will DEFINITELY happen ... just working out some of the logistics.

I met with my illustrator friend today and told him about my ideas. I designed what I think is a pretty nifty clydesdale logo/icon, and he is going to help incorporate that "vision" into a dynamic t-shirt design, complete with MTB imagery.

I also got info on t-shirts, sizing, availability, colors, etc. and will probably go with a nice quality Gildan Ultra Cotton shirt. Colors will be dependent on the final design (to see what fabric colors will work best with particular ink choices and to see what colors come in the broadest size range), but I'd like to give you all some choices. I have also inquired about long sleeve shirts (using the same screen print), so I need to figure that into the equation. Another option might be a "dri-release" tee from Anvil (85 poly/15 cotton) that could be a good workout shirt. It comes in sizes up to XXXL.

This will probably take a couple weeks to iron out and get his illustration back, but I promise it will be worth it.

I am also exploring embroidered hats/caps and vinyl decals and make it sort of a one-stop clydesdale shop, but since this is a personal project I need to make sure I can cover the out-of-pocket cost of printing all these items and make sure the demand is there. From the poll, I think it is.

I may post another poll to get a guesstimate on sizes (which I probably should have done in the first place) and preferred style (long sleeve vs. short sleeve or both).

I also plan to set up a simple website (via another friend) where you'll be able to see the designs. I'm debating on whether or not to use PayPal or just go with the old tried and true payment method of checks/money orders.

Anyway, I am not sleeping on this one ... I want to create a shirt that I'll be proud to wear and one that you will too.

Thanks!


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Definitely interested, but please please please try to make sure there's a "tall" option in there somewhere. No matter how many X'es you put before the L, without a T, my back gets sunburned. (6'5")


----------



## brianr (Aug 4, 2007)

jds said:


> No matter how many X'es you put before the L, without a T, my back gets sunburned. (6'5")


I agree.


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

have you seen the stuff from www.fatcyclist.com?

he's got a cool T and jersey made by twinsix

https://www.twinsix.com/gear/gear_t607j008fc.htm

https://www.twinsix.com/gear/gear_t607t16fc.htm


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, TwinSix rocks! Those guys are very talented designers and have a very cool style.


----------



## trojandrew (Aug 17, 2007)

that clyde jersey is awesome, very stylin.


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

dewthedru said:


> have you seen the stuff from www.fatcyclist.com?
> 
> he's got a cool T and jersey made by twinsix
> 
> ...


what does that small writing on the back of that sure say??? i think it is "fighting for Susan." anyone know what that is all about?


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

pcrage_2 said:


> what does that small writing on the back of that sure say??? i think it is "fighting for Susan." anyone know what that is all about?


It all started here with the fat cyclist blog:
https://www.fatcyclist.com/

See related article:
https://www.bikebiz.co.uk/news/28297/Fatty-produces-cancer-busting-jersey

Susan is the wife of Elden "Fatty" Nelson (blog creator) and she is battling cancer ... so the guys at Twin Six did a special "Pink Lemonade" version of the jersey to support the cause. Pretty neat.










Thoughts and prayers go out to Elden, Susan and everyone taking up the fight.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ride Phat...*

http://ridephat.com/


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> http://ridephat.com/


Awesome! Love the logo. I'd wear that gear. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll take 4!

Crap, that site looks a little out of date. WTF?


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

definitely need to get the clyde jersey... that's cool as hell


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Downhillin said:


> I'll take 4!
> 
> Crap, that site looks a little out of date. WTF?


RidePhat used to kick Arse!! They/he went pulled the plug, I had read (on his website a couple/few years ago), due to the costs/hassels with having the site. I couldn't find his letter again though. It might be there somewhere. I'm surprised the site is still up. I was sad when it whent away. It would be a good day if it's back.

Brock...


----------



## 1911GS (Oct 19, 2006)

Count me in dude.A cotton and tech/ride shirt for me.Just make it sure that you can ship it international.


----------



## adanthang (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd be in for 2 or 3 t-shirts.


----------



## azdrawdy (Jul 22, 2004)

Definitely in for at least one. I got in on the Turner jersey a couple years ago. It is really nice having a jersey that is unique!

Michael


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

hey how about an update? is this gonna happen or what???


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

pcrage_2 said:


> hey how about an update? is this gonna happen or what???


Been looking into websites, PayPal services, as well as ironing out other logistical issues.

Hang in there.


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

*www.clydesdalemtb.com -- coming soon!*

Okay, gang -- we're getting closer!

My illustrator friend has been commissioned for t-shirt artwork and should have something back to me in the next week or so ... t-shirts and other swag items (like bottles, decals, hats) continue to be explored for best quality, size, etc. ... plans have been set in motion for PayPal (so I can create a shopping cart, take credit card payments online and hopefully get a handle on what could be a daunting shipping operation) ... and last but not least, *I am now the owner of the new web domain: *
http://www.clydesdalemtb.com/

I hope to have products online to order by Oct. 1 ... looks like I'm jumping into eCommerce with both feet. :yikes:


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

Hell Yeah! looking forward to doing business with you... looks fantastic so far.


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

and a double hell yeah! it is about time the clydes get some love!
i already have you in my favorites just based on your main page...love the image!
can't wait to to see the goods!


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

just and fyi, the twinsix xl is sized a bit more like an 'l' imo. 

love the idea behind the fatcyclist website. bought that shirt to show 'em some support.


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

Just ordered the pink Fatcyclist jersey in support of Susan and everyone battling breast cancer. Thanks for posting the link to it.


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

creativetype said:


> Okay, gang -- we're getting closer!
> 
> My illustrator friend has been commissioned for t-shirt artwork and should have something back to me in the next week or so ... t-shirts and other swag items (like bottles, decals, hats) continue to be explored for best quality, size, etc. ... plans have been set in motion for PayPal (so I can create a shopping cart, take credit card payments online and hopefully get a handle on what could be a daunting shipping operation) ... and last but not least, *I am now the owner of the new web domain: *
> http://www.clydesdalemtb.com/
> ...


how about an update????? are things still on track to roll out oct 1st????


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

pcrage_2 said:


> how about an update????? are things still on track to roll out oct 1st????


My illustrator has been backed up a little with previous commitments, but I'm on him daily to get me the artwork ASAP ... in the meantime I have set up a shopping cart through PayPal and worked up the web store that will handle all orders ... I have also been in communication with providers for bottles, decals, hats, coasters, etc. so I continue to move this process forward. I'm too far in for this not to happen. I just ask for your patience. Thanks!


----------



## KevKaos (Sep 4, 2007)

Count me in. I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for the swag when it is offered. I agree with the earlier poster who said "don't forget about us baby Clydesdales". I usually need a large with only one X out front. One suggestion, as much as I like those Clydesdale jerseys, I don't care for the fat reference. Clydes are not all fat. Some are just large and/or bulky. Ok, so I'm one of the fatties, but I don't need to advertise it. A tight lycra style jersey advertises it all to well.


----------



## KevKaos (Sep 4, 2007)

Bump.

Any additional words on this project?


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

yep time for an update. all i see when i go to the page now is a red X square on a black background.

what's going on???


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

Update: Still endeavoring on all fronts. I hadn't been to the main site in a week or so, and was not aware of the image issue. I think my host guy just put the images in another directory. I'll get it straightened out. 

Here's what I've been working on:
- Finding quality hat/cap for embroidery.
- Finding best source for Specialized Little Big Mouth water bottles. Want to go with quality, looks good and one that won't taste like plastic.
- Finding decal source for quality vinyl window decal.
- Finding other clyde items of interest (how do coasters sound?) 
- And, this part is killing me ... waiting on artist who's swamped with projects to get me the design.

The problem is all of these elements have to come together at the same time so that when I get the "store" online, you can order the desired items together. I don't want to offer a shirt one day and then two weeks later come in with water bottles and a month later offer hats ... shipping would be a nightmare for you all and me. Plus, all of these vendors have minimum orders (in the hundreds for water bottles) and up front this will be out of pocket expenses for me, so I need to make the right decisions on all of this.

So, thanks for your patience.

I think I'll put up another poll so I can get a better indication of sizes to order. Be on the lookout for that.


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's a link to the sizing poll:

Please take a minute to answer the size survey

Thanks!


----------



## CARP (Apr 29, 2006)

creativetype.... is it gonna happen? I need some new shirts. The website doesn't seem to be working yet. Thanks!


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

CARP said:


> creativetype.... is it gonna happen? I need some new shirts. The website doesn't seem to be working yet. Thanks!


See my post from yesterday ...


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

Very Cool, i faved the site...Looking forward to making an order... When the sites up i will link to our Website, With approval of course... :thumbsup:


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

well there went another week. we gonna see some clyde stuff before the snow flies?


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

so did this idea fizzle out or what?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Ditto*



pcrage_2 said:


> so did this idea fizzle out or what?


I have kids who I need to beat up side the head with the things that I want for Christmas and a Clydesdale shirt would be a good one. What's the latest on the shirts?


----------



## KevKaos (Sep 4, 2007)

Heck, I''ve lost over 10 lbs so far (now under 200) , so I may not even qualify as a Clydesdale before to long. I'll still be a Clydesdale at heart though.


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

No fizzle.

Had some issues with the "artist" and a couple vendors who went flaky. 

Things are still moving ahead. Hope to have designs and info online soon.

I've got too much invested in this to turn back.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm a graphic designer for a living. I'd be more than willing to donate my time and energy for this project. If you are interested, e-mail me at [email protected].

I also have a connection on shirts if you need that...


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

I want this to happen.

You know, the Sea Otter Classic is coming up, and would be an AWESOME opperunity to sell the products you're talking about. I'd be happy to help sell stuff at a booth, from a campsite, whatever.

-B


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

*(a start) Clydesdale MTB stuff at zazzle.com*

Okay, gang ... thanks for your patience. I've been able to upload some designs to a quick "store" I created using zazzle.com ... Clydesdale Swag

*Note: These simplistic designs are sort of the "short term" solution to what I'm ultimately wanting to create.* I have been eyeing graphic tees everywhere it seems, and my goal is to try and do something that will stand the test of time. (On the other hand, the zazzle site allows me to experiment with some "trendy" looks without totally missing the boat. (I'm only out time at this point.)

*While I hope you like the direction of the graphic tees, I know I can't please everyone.* I fully expect to hear feedback like, "we waited two months for this crap?" or "is that all you got?" ... so, I hopefully will have lowered your expectations enough that I won't get grilled too badly.

*Consider these rough drafts and a test market of sorts before I stick my neck out to print a big run of screenprinted shirts -- which I WILL STILL DO, btw. If nothing else, it will be a great way to gauge what you do and don't want to see.* The plus side is that there's no overhead or out-of-pocket costs up front for me at this point (only time). The down side is that I can't control the selection of products available or oversee the printing and quality control.

(I'm also trying to buy some time while I wait for my illustrators to come through.)

*I've still got two illustrators working on my "original" Clyde design, which I plan to handle myself (through my clydesdalemtb.com site), rather than zazzle. I've had delays out of my control on the art side but will keep "endeavoring" for the cause. :madman: I think you'll be pleasantly surprised when I finally am able to share it, because I'm excited about it.*

A couple more things I want to mention:
• Sorry for the high prices on zazzle ... that's the primary drawback of going with an online service like that. They start out high and only get higher when you add colored fabrics, etc.
• With zazzle, unlike screenprinting, the darker fabrics with light ink cost a lot more than darker ink on a light shirt. It's the nature of how zazzle prints their stuff one at a time and the technology they use.
• I haven't purchased anything from there myself, but a prominent industry professional I met a while back has an online zazzle store and vouches for their quality, and says they are much better than cafepress.com ... If any of you do buy something from zazzle, please let me know what you think.
• Plans are still in the works for better shirts, clydesdale water bottles, hats, decals, etc. My other shirts may take a while, but I can promise that there will be better prices, screenprinted designs and more size and color options, possibly even a "dri-release" cotton/poly blend. 
• On the additional clyde stuff, I will handle the "storefront" on my own site, and also handle shipping and all aspects of the print process through a local source -- that way I can make sure the items pass the quality test.

Anyway, there's an update, even if it's not exactly what I'd hope to have ready by this time ... Clydesdale Swag

Happy Holidays and stay tuned for more Clyde swag as this project continues to grow and develop.

Thanks!

Clay


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

My experience with zazzle is just what you mentioned: pricey. In this instance: $37.70 for a 2X "microfiber" ringer-shortsleeve with the clyde logo. 

I don't particularly care for the logo(s) on there. The HeavyDuty one is almost there, but there are a couple of other companies already selling similarly uninspired products for a lot less. It sounds like there are a couple of pro (and a few amatures) graphic artists in our little community you could tap. I know that it's only taken me a week, two tops, when I've done custom logo stuff for folks. 

Good luck.

Brock...


----------



## creativetype (Jun 19, 2007)

ImaKlyde said:


> The HeavyDuty one is almost there


Yeah, that's pretty much my sentiment since I first did it. I think it needs a little "something" but can't quite put my finger (or mouse) on it. _Any suggestions from lurking designers to tweak the clyde icon and take it to the next level?
_

Thanks for the feedback. I wish there was a less costly way to get these designs out there ... for now, it's zazzle, but at least it's a forum where I can get input without committing resources in the wrong direction.


----------



## pcrage_2 (Jul 19, 2004)

i dont have any issues with the design...you gotta start somewhere. my problem is the questionable shirt quality and the price. a t-shirt that costs over $30 shipped is really pushing the limit.

i can get a XXL tshirt with really cool graphics shipped from twinsix for $28 top. and thier shirts are incredible quality and they offer some cool graphics. i will go with the known quality at the lower price...before i will try the zazzle stuff. i am not willing to try zazzle since i have recieved crap from other places places like zazzle (cafepress).

give me a good quality xxl shirt with cool clyde graphics for $25-$30 and i will be all over it.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I liked the big-and-fast design m'self. Contact the folks at vgkids.com and see what they can do for you. I use them for all my stickers and silkscreening, and the quality is excellent, and the prices are reasonable.


----------

